# The rubber seal around the tub cannot be cleaned!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It obviously has mosd growing inside it, as the stuff is semi transparent. I wash it but the dark stuff stays.

Any advice? I have wiped it with bleach and vinegar and tub cleaner and such.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it a band of caulk? 

Caulk's seal will break and pull away enough to allow mold, mildew to grow underneath. You can scrape off the old caulk seal and then clean completely underneath it and around edges. Allow it to completely dry and then reapply a new bead of caulk to seal your tub back up. They sell all of the tools, including the bathroom caulk (different than other types) right at WalMart or the local harware store for under $10.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

r93000 said:


> Is it a band of caulk?
> 
> Caulk's seal will break and pull away enough to allow mold, mildew to grow underneath. You can scrape off the old caulk seal and then clean completely underneath it and around edges. Allow it to completely dry and then reapply a new bead of caulk to seal your tub back up. They sell all of the tools, including the bathroom caulk (different than other types) right at WalMart or the local harware store for under $10.


Yes, and I did that also. Alas, it came back.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

How big is the gap you are covering with caulk? Could the moisture be coming from the under side seeping up towards the caulk, rather than seeping under the edges of the outside of the exposed caulk?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is the typical right angle as the tub meets the tile, and the problem is the entire distance.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm. I don't have any other suggestions other than replacing the caulk line again and hoping for the best. 

Although, if you have a basement or crawl space, then you might see if there is anything along the underside of your underlayment and joists at the tub and adjacent wall area that seems too moist- maybe from a small leak or water seepage and is leaching that moisture back up the wall to that joint from the underneath.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Make sure you fill your tub with water, then caulk, then let it set full for a couple of days... otherwise, if you caulk it, let it dry and then fill the tub, the weight of the water will cause enough flex to tear the caulk away from the tub... and thereby let moisture underneath it. Caulk it with a "heavy" tub, and it won't pull away when it's dry.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Metagirrl said:


> Make sure you fill your tub with water, then caulk, then let it set full for a couple of days... otherwise, if you caulk it, let it dry and then fill the tub, the weight of the water will cause enough flex to tear the caulk away from the tub... and thereby let moisture underneath it. Caulk it with a "heavy" tub, and it won't pull away when it's dry.


AHA!!!!!!!!!!!!

We calked an empty tub!


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

My neighbor was having the same problem with her garden tub.... she talked to one of the construction managers around here, and he told her that trick.

I hope it works for ya!


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I think in the Dap brand. The dap tub and tile caulk is a latex/silicone. Meaning it can be applied and smoothed over with a wet finger or dense sponge.


----------

